# Famous people with hidden talents



## NancyNGA (Dec 11, 2015)

It can be anything... painting, poetry, dancing, etc ... 

Here is one:

Senator Robert Byrd (West Virginia) singing and fiddling bluegrass at the White House, 1980






Anyone have others?    

(Doesn't have to be a video, may be just a link to a description.)


----------



## oldman (Dec 12, 2015)

Being a fiddle player myself, I have to give the Senator credit, he has pretty good fingering and if you noticed his fiddle it is well seasoned, although my dad's looks like it was used as a drum. 

Do you know the difference between a violin and a fiddle?

1. A violin has strings and a fiddle has 'strangs'. 
2. It's OK to get beer on a fiddle.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2015)

George Washington Carver

He was born a slave in Diamond Grove, Missouri, around 1864. He is one of the nation's most famous agricultural scientists. He is best known for his research on peanuts and his commitment to helping poor Southern African American farmers. In 1943, soon after Carver's death, President Franklin D. Roosevelt made Carver's boyhood home a national monument. It was the first national monument to honor an African American.



But he started out studying music and art at Simpson College in Iowa, developing his painting and drawing skills through sketches of botanical samples. His aptitude for drawing the natural world prompted a teacher to suggest that he enroll in the botany program at the Iowa State Agricultural College.



Here are some of his paintings:


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

Steve Martin - banjo player


----------



## Cookie (Dec 17, 2015)

Tony Bennett - the painter

https://tonybennett.com/benedetto_arts.php


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2015)

Bill Clinton was pretty good.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 17, 2015)

Harry Truman playing the piano:


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 22, 2015)

Actress Geena Davis [_Thelma & Louise _(1991),_ A League of Their Own _(1992),....]








She ranked 13th in the United States in women's archery in 2001, and was among just 32 women to qualify for the 2000 Olympic trials in that sport, although she didn't make the team.

Geena Davis Archery Tricks.  (There's no crying in archery)

Click on "Watch this video on YouTube" on the screen after video opens


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2015)

Samuel F. B. Morse






Samuel Finley Breese Morse (April 27, 1791 – April 2, 1872) contributed to the invention of a single-wire telegraph system based on European telegraphs. He was a co-developer of the Morse code, and helped to develop the commercial use of telegraphy.

BUT... he started his career as a painter.  Although not his first preference, he did numerous portraits to make a living.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 29, 2015)

http://entertainment.time.com/2013/...-surprising-hidden-talents/photo/bob-dylan-3/

Here are the hidden talents of a few stars


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2015)

Thanks Karen.  Lists are better.  I tend to make too big a deal out of individual cases. :shrug:  Can't seem to help myself.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 29, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Thanks Karen.  Lists are better.  I tend to make too big a deal out of individual cases. :shrug:  Can't seem to help myself.



Well, I enjoyed the video..interesting man!


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 29, 2015)

Karen, I think my problem is that a big part of the job I retired from was writing technical reports.  You had to dot your i's and cross your t's, make sure everything was accurate, citations, the whole ballgame.  I can't seem to get out of that habit, even in casual writing.


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Nancy..you do a great job. I used to type contracts..lol. I'm not so concise now


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 6, 2016)

Gary Cooper singing


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 6, 2016)

Well folks, the offhand remark in the previous (Gary Cooper) video about Jeff Chandler sparked my curiosity.    
He *could* sing!    I didn't know that!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 17, 2016)

Is this Det. Lennie Briscoe of _Law & Order_?  Or Jake Houseman of _Dirty Dancing_?  
And stripping, too, at 2:50.:eewwk:

(click image)


----------

